# Anybody a cartridge collector?



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Number of years ago I cleaned out my ammo storage and realized many of the rounds were no longer made. I had the remains of boxes of .41 Colt and .44 Russian for which I no longer had guns. It occurred to me to use these as the basis of a cartridge collection. I had one round, a .25 ACP, that I had saved since my first outing shooting a handgun, from about 1946.

I decided to collect handgun cartridges, metallic, no patent evasion types, just evolutionary pistol and revolver cartridges. I included centerfire and rimfire, U.S., British and metric. Over the years I've accumulated a fair collection, some specimens valued at $25.00 or more.

Been pretty interesting.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've been collecting cartridges since I started loading. I've got a lot of different stuff. What do you need for your collecton Bob?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I'm pretty well completed except for some of the rarer items.

Like for instance the .45 M1906 Auto cartridge and the same revolver cartridges, both with Frankford Arsenal headstamps.

Also, the only .44 Remington round I have looks like a fake. The bullet looks cast rather than swaged. The case looks authentic, though.

Bob Wright


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

41 rimfire, 25 rem, 30mm, ect?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Rimfires are pretty complete. 

These conventional pistol and revolver cartridges only. 

Bob Wright


----------

